# Are any of the wyndhams worth it?



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

Im going to put in my search for Hawaii, Oct - Dec 2012. Should i add any wyndhams to the list?


----------



## learnalot (Nov 2, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> Im going to put in my search for Hawaii, Oct - Dec 2012. Should i add any wyndhams to the list?



Which island?  Shearwater is amazing on Kauai and I also really liked Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk on Oahu.  Haven't been to the big island.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

What do you mean by "worth it"?  To me, _almost_ any resort on Hawaii is "worth it".    The only Wyndham I've been to was on the Big Island and we really liked it.


----------



## shmoore (Nov 2, 2010)

*Try KWyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort*

We are currently in this resort and love it. This is our 5th stay here and we try to book 4 - 6 weeks when we come. It is always on the top of our list when visiting the Big Island, which is also our favorite. We are close to a great snorkeling beach, swimming beach and the town of Kona. It is a day drive to the volcano....another MUST!!

Sandy


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 2, 2010)

Does the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian come up fairly easily for trades?  (2BR)
I'm pulling the Wyndham Kona.....the one with "Cliffs" in the title for the exact dates we need.  Hmmmmmm.  Trying to decide whether to just take it or wait. 
How would you compare these two?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2010)

Deb, there are 68 two bedroom units at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village on RCI right now.  

I am not familiar with the Royal Sea Cliff, just KHV.  We really enjoyed KHV but had a roach problem that was pretty severe during our visit.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

i see alot of kona village now, reviews look good. but worried it wont be a fit for a toddler ... as its a drive away from everything (or so i believe?)


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> i see alot of kona village now, reviews look good. but worried it wont be a fit for a toddler ... as its a drive away from everything (or so i believe?)



On the Big Island EVERYTHING is a drive away.  There's a reason they call it "Big"  .  Dh and I would walk into Kona each morning for coffee, but if we were going in to shop or eat, we'd drive.  To get to the beach, we'd drive.

When our girls were toddlers we'd always go to our home resort Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  This is another one where we had to drive everywhere.  It wasn't that big a deal.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

ok thanks, skipping this then.


----------



## ailin (Nov 2, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Does the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian come up fairly easily for trades?  (2BR)
> I'm pulling the Wyndham Kona.....the one with "Cliffs" in the title for the exact dates we need.  Hmmmmmm.  Trying to decide whether to just take it or wait.
> How would you compare these two?



The units at Kona Hawaiian Village are nicer because it's newer, but you have a better chance of some sort of ocean view at Royal Sea Cliff (no guarantees of course).  We stayed at both in March and I found the unit at Royal Sea Cliff a little musty (it is Hawaii...), but we had a peak-a-boo view of the ocean from the balcony past some trees and over the roof of the building in front.  I think the units with the best views are individually owned though.

KHV is a little closer to town if you wanted to walk (not a big difference when driving).  But there's no sidewalk and the road isn't wide.

We didn't have any issues with bugs this time, but last time we were at KHV, we arrived late at night to find 3 millipedes.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ok thanks, skipping this then.



Skipping what?  The Big Island completely?  Or just any resort where you'd have to drive?  Just curious.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

skipping that resort, we really need a beach thats walkable for the LO


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> skipping that resort, we really need a beach thats walkable for the LO



You really won't find that on the Big Island at a timeshare resort

Even the Hilton resorts in Waikoloa are within reasonable walking distance to "A" Beach with a small child.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

ok, thanks, maybe we will have to look elsewhere til LO is older


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> skipping that resort, we really need a beach thats walkable for the LO



Good luck.  Better rule out all of the Big Island then.  I don't think the resorts at the Waikoloa resort area are really walkable to a beach.

But again, why does the beach have to be walkable?  I'm only asking because we never had one in all of the Hawaii trips we took with our girls.

And, now to sound dumb.  LO?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe you can get a Hilton?  The Bay Club at Waikoloa is beautiful, as is Hilton's Kingsland.  

I would like to take Rick's stepmom to the Big Island once, before she stops traveling.  I would only want the Hilton for the trip, and I understand wanting something nice.  It will be our last time on the Big Island, I think, so might as well get the best resort.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe you can get a Hilton?  The Bay Club at Waikoloa is beautiful, as is Hilton's Kingsland.



Still not really walkable.  Maybe we need to know how far they're willing to walk?


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

LO - little one  

I guess doesnt have to be walkable, but not a 20 min car ride away.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2010)

On the Big Island, very few resort are on the beach, or even close enough to walk.  That's because it's the newest island, and much of the coast line is black lava rock.


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 2, 2010)

*White sands beach is about 2 miles south on Alii Drive*

The KHV resort is at mile post 1.1 on Alii drive. There are several nice beaches close to the resort. 

fwiw,

Greg



krmlaw said:


> LO - little one
> 
> I guess doesnt have to be walkable, but not a 20 min car ride away.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> The KHV resort is at mile post 1.1 on Alii drive. There are several nice beaches close to the resort.
> 
> fwiw,
> 
> Greg



I agree.

The nicest beaches on the Big Island (in my opinion) are Hapuna Beach and the beach at the Mauna Kea.  When we stay in Kona we don't drive to those every day, we go to the ones in Kona.   But, when we stay in Waikoloa, either the resort area or Waikola Village, we drive to Hapuna.  It's probably about a 10 to 20 minute drive.

And when my girls were little, they liked the pool better than the beach.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2010)

learnalot said:


> Which island?  Shearwater is amazing on Kauai and I also really liked Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk on Oahu.  Haven't been to the big island.



Don't take Shearwater.  It's way too cold and rainy up there in Princeville.  :rofl: I cannot help myself.  

I am just joking about Shearwater.  If you can get it, you should, but some people really dislike Princeville because the north shore is definitely cooler, by about five degrees on most days.  

I prefer the cooler weather.  Right now I am sitting in my house, which is about 68 degrees indoors, and I am very comfortable.  The furnace won't go on until the temp inside drops to under 62 degrees.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 2, 2010)

I guess I need to go and look at RCI again!   Are you seeing all of those with weeks?
Which of the Wyndhams has the bigger unit?
Does one of them have twins in the second bedroom plus a sleeper sofa (that would be our ideal arrangement for 2 teen boys + Grandpa).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2010)

My opinion would be to skip Hawaii altogether until the "LO" is older.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> My opinion would be to skip Hawaii altogether until the "LO" is older.



That's an interesting take on this thread.  

I am kind of confused too, in that the OP is willing to fly from the east coast all the way to HI with the LO, but doesn't want to take a 20 minute car ride to get to the beach???   

To the OP, I think a 20 minute car ride (from Waikoloa, from Kona probably closer to an hour) to Hapuna or Mauna Kea's beaches is well worth the time and effort.  But if your child can't sit in the car that long, perhaps you do need to reconsider going to the Big Island. The walkable beaches in Kona are nice, but rocky, like Denise pointed out due to its young age. 

Is your trip to the BI a must?  If not perhaps you should skip the BI this trip and due another island where there are more choices for resorts right on the beach.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 3, 2010)

yes, 20 mins is fine, but i dont want to spend 2 weeks in the car all the time, ya know?

once we get there, i just want to enjoy the scenery, beaches, food, etc. dont want to spend all day in the car. 

we are going to fly direct from NYC, so its not horrible for time flying (i guess)!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 3, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> yes, 20 mins is fine, but i dont want to spend 2 weeks in the car all the time, ya know?
> 
> once we get there, i just want to enjoy the scenery, beaches, food, etc. dont want to spend all day in the car.
> 
> we are going to fly direct from NYC, so its not horrible for time flying (i guess)!



Then skip the Big Island, unless you plan to spend your time around the resort and resort area.  It's going to take you time to drive anywhere on the island.


----------



## GregT (Nov 3, 2010)

If you can get into Worldmark at Kihei (not sure if that's available via RCI) that has a terrific beach right across the street, and a good pool for swimming (and a toddler pool also).  

Good luck!


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 3, 2010)

We went to the BI last time when the kids were 5 & 8......and felt like we did a lot of driving!  Now we're finally ready to go back when they're 13 & 15!

When our kids were little, I have to say that we liked Kauai the best.  Lots of variety to beaches.  Lots of calm beaches (in the summer), lots of great hiking for families, lots of exploring.  And the drives are all manageable.  Even if you're going from one side of the island to the other, your drive is maybe an hour.....just right for a nap.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 3, 2010)

And how did you find a non-stop from NYC?
How old are your kids?
Have you flown to Hawaii before?

When our kids were really little (youngest *under 3*, I have to say that we completely enjoyed just simply going to Florida and other closer, family-friendly beaches!
We took ours to Hawaii the first time when the youngest was 3.  Even from Detroit that was a loooooooooong flight.  The kids did fine, it was just wearing on MOM and DAD!   We've gone every 2 years since, and each time it gets SOOOOO much easier!


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh!   I just booked the 2 bedroom at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliffs.  The dates jived exactly with what we needed, it's on the ocean, has a washer and dryer in the unit, sounds like all we need!  The Royal Hawaiian or whatever looked very cool, but this will suffice just fine.


----------



## BevL (Nov 3, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Oh!   I just booked the 2 bedroom at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliffs.  The dates jived exactly with what we needed, it's on the ocean, has a washer and dryer in the unit, sounds like all we need!  The Royal Hawaiian or whatever looked very cool, but this will suffice just fine.



We stayed there spring of '09.  The units are very spacious and it is on the water.  We had a somewhat obstructed view from our lanai.  It was very comfortable.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2010)

Like the others have pointed out, the BI, may not be your best choice considering what you are looking for. 

Don't get me wrong, we like the BI, but it is BIG and requires quite a bit of driving and to the best of my knowledge there are no ocean front resorts on the BI (are there? to you TUG BI experts?)


----------



## Luanne (Nov 3, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Like the others have pointed out, the BI, may not be your best choice considering what you are looking for.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we like the BI, but it is BIG and requires quite a bit of driving and to the best of my knowledge there are no ocean front resorts on the BI (are there? to you TUG BI experts?)



There may be a couple of resorts that are ocean front, but none (that I can think of) with a usable beach.  I really think the OP would be happier with a small child on another island.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2010)

I forgot Royal Sea Cliff is ocean front, but it's not on a beach per se, rather it is on the rocks at the shore.

I guess I should have said no sandy beach front or on the beach resorts like Oahu, Maui or Kauai.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 3, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Oh!   I just booked the 2 bedroom at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliffs.  The dates jived exactly with what we needed, it's on the ocean, has a washer and dryer in the unit, sounds like all we need!  The Royal Hawaiian or whatever looked very cool, but this will suffice just fine.


We chose this for an exchange a few years ago, when we had a choice between this and KHV, and really loved it. We (non-Wyndham owners) requested in advance, and again when we arrived, for the best ocean-view possible, and were given a completely refurbished lovely unit with a great view. Hope you will luck out too, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 3, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ... once we get there, i just want to enjoy the scenery, beaches, food, etc. dont want to spend all day in the car.  ...


Aloha,
I posted this before.  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1001017&postcount=24
It might be worth a second look.  The photo was taken at low tide in front of the adjacent hotel.  The same spot is mostly under water at high tide.  A toddler might have a ball there (at low tide).  Hundreds & hundreds of baby reef fish & other sea life.
Jack


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 4, 2010)

im def going to add kauai beach villas, looks nice there. 

there are nonstops from newark that im looking at now going into honolulu. 

others are 1 stoppers.


----------



## hockeybrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Only direct there and back is Continental from Newark - close enough to NYC, but I believe only to Honolulu.   The Wyndam Waikiki has had good reviews and I believe it is across the street from the beach.    I would recommend trading into HHV if you can only because we really like our experience there.   Anyway, Oahu, especially Honolulu Waikiki Beach is not as laid back as other islands, but it depends what you want.   Honolulu may be laid back enough that you do not feel isolated in the middle of a boring nowhere, and with it enough so you have something to do in a convenient nice place, especially after a long trip  .


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 12, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Don't take Shearwater.  It's way too cold and rainy up there in Princeville.  :rofl:



For a minute I was wondering who had hacked Cindy's account! :hysterical: 

Anyway, if OP is still looking, Kauai Beach Villas are Wyndham, and have good walking beaches.

Marty


----------



## eal (Nov 13, 2010)

Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai has generally good weather and has a lovely small beach for kids right across the street.  It comes up regularly with RCI, II and HTSE.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 19, 2010)

*Go to Waikiki*

Easy for the LO. lots to do.many restaurants and endless activities. You can get many places right on the beach but you will pay dearly for them. Not worth it for the couple minutes you face the ocean when you have all day to see it. We prefer mt views with trade winds as the night view is better, the rooms less, and you get the tradewinds.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 21, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> i see alot of kona village now, reviews look good. but worried it wont be a fit for a toddler ... as its a drive away from everything (or so i believe?)


We stayed at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village with our three year old twins and loved it. We visited lots of different beaches-some within a 20 minute drive and others a bit longer. If you're looking for quick beach access within the Wyndham family, try Wyndham Waikiki.


----------



## weh8625 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kids in Hawaii*

We just took our 3 LO's 5 and under last year.

I would recommend Lawai Beach or Poipu Beach on Kauai.

And on the plane, try to get a bulkhead, we alternated nap time on the floor.


----------

